# Penn Central #279231 ex-NYC Lot 990B



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

A Walthers HO car. The car ends are slightly incorrect but only the top two ribs. The rest of the car is correct. If I decide to sell it down the road sometime, it will get a brake chain & cut levers at that time. I don’t need them myself; just one more thing to break and put it on the RIP track.
These cars (Lot 990B) were all assigned to Chrysler.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

Love the weathering on that one, I remember back in the 80’s there was a guy named Jim Six that did Conrail and PC stuff and his weathering was next level for that time, this car reminds me of one of those


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Trackjockey05 said:


> Love the weathering on that one, I remember back in the 80’s there was a guy named Jim Six that did Conrail and PC stuff and his weathering was next level for that time, this car reminds me of one of those


Wow! To be likened to Jim Six is an honor! Thank you!


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

OilValleyRy said:


> Wow! To be likened to Jim Six is an honor! Thank you!


Modelers like Jim Six. Bob Rivard, and Bob Zenk to name a few , were always in the magazines back then and seeing their work is what got me into detailing and weathering


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

When I was 14 Jim Six did an article in Railroad Modeler he did a patched over PC car, I was so impressed by it I tried to replicate it








started with one of these








and did this, no airbrush, no chalks, all dry brushed with floquil paints, I used a typing correction sheet and a sharp pencil to add the graffiti, not as good as Jim Six, but the best my 14 year old self could come up with


----------

